# How do you keep your crs tank cool?



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

I posted this up because I want to hear methods of all the crs keepers and what they do in the summer heat wave...

I had thought about getting a portable ac unit....
putting ice in the tank is effective but you have to keep doing it
turning your lights on at night when it is cooler is another option.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Putting ice in the water is the most effective, along with a fan on top of the water. The A/C unit idea doesn't work so great. I have one in my bedroom in the evenings and even though the room is 23, the tank is 29, as the tank takes a long time to cool down. I should probably throw some ice cubes in the tank tonight.


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

Ice cubes is best.


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

If your shrimps can take the sudden drop of temp then that is good go for ice cubes but if not i would go for AC all the way specially cooling multiple shrimp tanks.


----------



## wil_son (Apr 24, 2010)

I have just moved my tanks into my room with my portable ac pretty much blowing directly at them and found that quite useful when you have multiple tanks for long hours. I set a timer for my ac so even when I am not here my shrimps won't be cooked =P


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

I agree with the A/C, even though it'll drain ALOT of electricity, and it takes longer to cool down, I usually have the A/C at home set on at 25 celsius in the room, not too hot and not too cool, but it definitely lets my tank stay at 80! Compared to last year, i recall seeing my tank at 87f the highest!


----------



## fantasy (May 3, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Putting ice in the water is the most effective, along with a fan on top of the water. The A/C unit idea doesn't work so great. I have one in my bedroom in the evenings and even though the room is 23, the tank is 29, as the tank takes a long time to cool down. I should probably throw some ice cubes in the tank tonight.


play it safe, you can use a 2 litter bottle put a few of them in your freezer. put it in your fish tank as needed.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Oops, right, I wouldn't actually put the cubes in there, the change might be too fast. I'd bag them up or use the water bottle so the temp transmission is a bit slower.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

I guess people who have a sump would be great!, just dump it in the sump and you won't even notice an ugly bottle flowing in yoru tank =)


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

I keep my room 18-19c 24/7. We only need to pay 1 big electric bill a year for the AC and it's worth it specially when you have a shrimp that cost 2 bills each...


----------



## wil_son (Apr 24, 2010)

MananaP said:


> I keep my room 18-19c 24/7. We only need to pay 1 big electric bill a year for the AC and it's worth it specially when you have a shrimp that cost 2 bills each...


yea totally agree... the bill is much cheaper than having one chiller for each tank.... a 9000btu will do a pretty good job for a 50sqft shrimp room...


----------



## AvianAquatics (Apr 29, 2010)

I had the same problem and because I grow plants in the same tank as my shrimps they temperature gets to over 80F on some days! So now I don't light my tank at all  but I think I'll try the ice cube solution.


----------



## rx78 (Apr 28, 2010)

FOR MORE TIPS 
COOL STUFF 604


----------



## AvianAquatics (Apr 29, 2010)

How does the ice method work anyways? If you just put frozen water bottles in tanks wouldn't that be fluctuating the temperature too much? I have a 10Gal CRS tank that I need the temperature lowered so how would I go about doing it?


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

wil_son said:


> yea totally agree... the bill is much cheaper than having one chiller for each tank.... a 9000btu will do a pretty good job for a 50sqft shrimp room...


wut u mean by 2 bill dolla or 2 hundred


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

MananaP said:


> I keep my room 18-19c 24/7. We only need to pay 1 big electric bill a year for the AC and it's worth it specially when you have a shrimp that cost 2 bills each...


My AC is sh*t, my shrimp are dead now. I'll need to buy some more off you after the summer lol.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

malibu aka justinking said:


> wut u mean by 2 bill dolla or 2 hundred


2 bills = 2 hundred.

He's got those crazily graded shrimp.


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

effox said:


> My AC is sh*t, my shrimp are dead now. I'll need to buy some more off you after the summer lol.


ouch are you serious? DAYM! sorry to hear that buddy! Well in a month or so i think it will be better.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks for all the replies guys...... I want to put ice cubes in my tank but unfortunately I am working for most of the day and when I get home it's too late....

I bit the dust when I lost 3 crowns and bought a portable ac.

If anyone is interested, a place called dragon liquidation 1 east pender in chinatown is selling these Brand new AC units made by Delonghi rated at 10,000 btu for $275 cash with a 6 month warranty.

A small price to pay for comfort especially because I will only use it 3-4 months out of the year, it should last 10yrs.

I cant even run ac as that gets too cold, I only run the dehumidifier setting which keeps the room at 20c in full sun.... The newer units have a self evaporating system so no drain pan to fiddle with!


----------

